# Finger shear?



## Militoy (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm curious if anyone on the board has built a home-made shear for quickly removing fingers (the kind on PCBs - not your hands!)? I sold a very heavy 1920s foot shear about 2 years ago because it was always getting in my way in the shop - and now I'm kind of sorry I got rid of it. I have a set of flanging pliars I can snap off fingers with; but I'd like a cleaner way to do it quickly.


----------



## seawolf (Jun 8, 2011)

Heavy paper cutter. Harbor Freight bench shear.
Mark


----------



## Militoy (Jun 8, 2011)

seawolf said:


> Heavy paper cutter. Harbor Freight bench shear.
> Mark



Thanks for the reply, Seawolf - I already have several pretty big guillotine paper shears; they will cut a thin PCB pretty well if you hold the board firmly and kind of slam the blade down if it has any length. I don't really like the way they cut a .060 thick board. I kind of avoid Harbor Freight - their low prices are tempting - but I don't like to buy any products imported from China, for political reasons.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 8, 2011)

I use to use tin snips until i bought a set of 14 in malco shears. The longer handles give more leverage for cutting those thick stubborn boards. It slices boards like scissors cut paper. I cut complete boards in half with them. Even with the monolithics and all still on there it will cut them with ease because of the added leverage. The blades are replaceable, but I’ve been using mine over a year and they still work like a charm. 

http://hand-tools.hardwarestore.com/67-410-snips-tin/14-malco-aluminum-combination-snip-648737.aspx


----------



## Oz (Jun 8, 2011)

Added FYI

Do not crumble the monolithics you see on computer boards without a very good respirator.


----------



## glondor (Jun 8, 2011)

I use one of these. They are usually on sale for $99. It is really good. Once you get the motion you can do 10 pounds of memory in half an hour, nice close and clean.

http://www.princessauto.com/workshop/garage/fabrication-and-equipment/metal-benders/8096000-12-metal-hand-shear


----------



## Militoy (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you, Palladium and Glondor - I'll follow up those links this afternoon. I hesitate to click directly on links on the board - as I've had 2 (unsuccessful) malware attacks from clicking links on the forum within just the last 3 weeks.

Oz - what is the issue with breaking up monolithics - beryllium dust? or ???


----------



## glondor (Jun 8, 2011)

Here is the shear.


----------



## gold4mike (Jun 10, 2011)

I use a shear that looks identical to the picture Glondor posted. I have used it to cut hard drive platters into pieces for a recycling client that wanted complete data destruction. 

I've cut over 30 pounds of edge fingers with it and it doesn't seem to have dulled it a bit. I went through several band saw blades before I got the shear and I've probably saved enough money by now to pay for the shear.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 10, 2011)

Militoy said:


> Thank you, Palladium and Glondor - I'll follow up those links this afternoon. I hesitate to click directly on links on the board - as I've had 2 (unsuccessful) malware attacks from clicking links on the forum within just the last 3 weeks.
> 
> Oz - what is the issue with breaking up monolithics - beryllium dust? or ???





i would hope that posting links to maleware will be delt with harshly if reported to the admins / mods....


----------



## Oz (Jun 10, 2011)

I have no knowledge if there is beryllium in monolithic capacitors or not, but it is plausible. It is never a good idea to breathe finely divided ceramic especially with heavy metals present. Look up silicosis.


----------



## oldgeek (Jun 10, 2011)

I love using a cheap wet tile saw (think small table saw) You can really cut them close, and the water eliminates the dust. There are no jagged edges to catch your foils, and you can stack up to about 8 identical memory modules, set the rip fence, and send them through at the same time. I usually just freehand PCI, ISA style cards without the rip fence.
I wear rubber gloves, and sit to the side of the saw so i do not get wet.


----------



## Militoy (Jun 10, 2011)

All good ideas above - thanks, guys! I do like the design of that shear...

I didn't report the malware attacks, since both times I got hit, I had clicked off the site through several different links (something I usually avoid). The fake "virus protection alert" popped up only after logging off and starting up the computer again. I might not have been so sure where I picked them up - except for the fact that this particular laptop is used primarily off-line for CAD work and machine control. This site is the only place online it ever sees; I visit here when I'm waiting for a long control or test routine to finish.


----------

